
Apple is reportedly giving the Chinese government access for “security checks” - camillomiller
http://qz.com/332059/apple-is-reportedly-giving-the-chinese-government-access-to-its-devices-for-a-security-assessment/
======
camillomiller
Interesting. Apple hasn't commented, but they're probably giving access to iOS
source code to China. Would that enable the Chinese govt. to better spy on
iPhone users? I think Apple knows what they're doing here, and accepting the
FBI order would actually put them in a bad situation with China, but I'd be
glad to understand more of what's really going on...

